# طلبي مخطط مسجد يامهندسين الخير / بناء بيت في الجنه



## قليتان (1 يناير 2009)

ارجوا منكم المساعده العاجله في عمل مخطط لمسجد حي 15 * 15

يكفيني فقط مسقط افقي وانا اكمل الباقي لدى احد المكاتب الهندسيه

القبله جنوب

شمالا / حديقه

شرق / شارع

غرب / شارع

جنوب / حديقه
عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجل
وامل ان يراعى وجود مصلى نساء مع دورات المياه الخاص بهن
وان امكن مستودع صغير او مكتبه
كما اتمني في التصميم ان يراعى الدخول للمسجد يكون عن طريق موزع نظرا لكثرة الاغبره وايضا الحفاظ على الفرش عند هطول المطر


----------



## GAFFAR (1 يناير 2009)

الاخ الكريم لدي مسجد اعتقد فية كثير من المرونة . لا استطيع رفع الملف الرجاء من المشرف المساعدة


----------



## وحش العمارة (2 يناير 2009)

هذا مسجد عمر حميدة على برنامج الاتوكاد
مقطع وبلان وواجهة .... اتمنى الاستفادة منه 
اتمنى منك الدعاء:67:


----------



## وحش العمارة (2 يناير 2009)

كمالة الروابط...............هذا المسجد موجود في الاردن حقيقي


----------



## قليتان (2 يناير 2009)

الله يجزاك خير

واتمنى المزيد

لاعرضه على اهل الحي للمشوره


----------



## معماري3 (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.......

تفضل يا أخي مشاريع اتمنى انها تفيدك في المشروع


----------



## معماري3 (4 يناير 2009)

مشاريع اخرى


----------



## معماري3 (4 يناير 2009)

مشاريع اخرى


----------



## وحش العمارة (4 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخ معماري 3 كفيت و وفيت ....................بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## missarch (5 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## قليتان (5 يناير 2009)

الله يجزاك خير

ماقصرت


----------



## قليتان (13 يناير 2009)

مشورين جميعا واتمنى من ادارة المنتدى تثبيت موضوع لمن لديه اي مخطط
يصلح ان يكون لاهل الخير مثل مسجد او ادارة اوقاف او اي مخطط وقف


----------



## zoromba (15 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا اهل الخير


----------



## hombss (3 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## طلب تصميم للحج3DMX (19 يونيو 2010)

وحش العمارة قال:


> هذا مسجد عمر حميدة على برنامج الاتوكاد
> مقطع وبلان وواجهة .... اتمنى الاستفادة منه
> اتمنى منك الدعاء:67:


 
جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك ....

يظهر أن هذا المسجد في أرض جبلية لهذا اختلفت أدواره


----------



## خالد صلاح (19 يونيو 2010)

الزميل الفاضل .. ارجو ارسال التفاصيل وسنقوم بأذن الله بعمل جميع التصميمات المعمارية والانشائية اللازمة حسب طلبكم ..


----------



## قليتان (20 يونيو 2010)

*تم بحمد الله*

اشكرك عزيزي ولاكن تم بحمد الله بناء المسجد المذكور والصلاة به في 1 /7 /1431 هذا الاسبوع
ولاكن عزيزي سبق وان طلبت من الاعضاء وضع صفحه لطلبات المساجد والاوقاف الخيريه
ليصل الاجر باذن الله للجميع
واشكر كل من تفاعل ولو بدعاء 
وهذه بعض صور المسجد والمخطط

http://www.herosh.com/download/4357923/10052009414.jpg.html

http://www.herosh.com/download/4357...___1634___1637___1637___1640___1638_.jpg.html

http://www.herosh.com/download/4357...___1633___1635___1638___1636___1635_.jpg.html


----------



## ryme (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم اظهار مخطط هدا المسجد و شكرا


----------



## قليتان (21 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقتح الرابط الاول
ثم اضغط على داون لود ( download ) في المربع الصغير في الوسط


----------



## أسامة كامل (21 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*

ارجو الاستفادة من المشروع


----------



## ryme (21 يونيو 2010)

ارجو عرض مخطط هدا المسجد


----------



## Mastermind_00 (21 يونيو 2010)

الأخ الحبيب صاحب الموضوع

أنا متبرع ان شاء الله بالتصميمات الانشائية للمسجد عند انتهاء الاخوة هنا بعمل التصميم المعماري

​


----------



## محمود احمد سعيد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

انا/محمود احمد سعيد


hoda_hoda2011242yahoo.com
,والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاخوة وبارك الله فيكم "وتعاونو على البر والتقوى"


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني كان بودي لو على الاقل فكرة تصميم فندق صغير 25*20 م وجزاكم الله الف خير آمييييييين


----------



## eprowisso (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيرا اخي معماري 3


----------



## m00n _7 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## حلم شاب فلسطيني (5 مارس 2011)

مشكورين يا فاعلين الخير ايها المهندسين الافذاذ


----------



## mohdnos (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## khaledamin (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو اسلام المصري (16 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع جميل والمساهمات ممتازة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو انسkahlil (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير و الله يتقبل منكم و يكون لكم الاجر في كل من سيصلى في المساجد التي ستبنى بهذه المخططات او الافكار الماخوذة منها


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (8 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله بكم و بكل من ساهم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم *


----------



## archobad (8 أبريل 2012)

*لو عيز منظور ثلاثى الابعاد انا حاضر طلبا للثواب من الله*

[email protected]


----------



## وفاء الطاهر (16 مايو 2012)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا

*


----------



## noas (19 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا عندى الحل يجب ان يجتمع المهندسون ويقوموا باالتصميم


----------



## م/غيلان (9 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك االله الفخير


----------



## eng amona (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## أشرف77 (15 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير


----------



## رضا المرسى على (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكورين


----------

